# Trouble sleeping late?



## NewOobY

Hi Fellow Vapers,

I was wondering this morning when I woke up at 3am, who else has trouble sleeping late? 

My story: It doesn't matter what time I go to bed I always wake up early - okay today was the exception. Generally I wake up at about 5am, even after a rough party night having only fallen asleep 3 hours earlier. 

My second question: What do you do when you wake up, so as to not wake anyone else up in the house?

Clearly you can see i'm on the forums, watching movies etc. The being on the forum wakes my wife up cause my stupid keyboard makes a hellofa noise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I am also a fairly consistent early riser @NewOobY 
Know what you mean.

I find the iPad hardly makes any sound when typing


----------



## Cobrali

I wake up, put my phone on silent and play mobile games..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm also early riser. I grab the mod and ipad and sit on the stoep in summer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

In winter I do the same in the closed up dark lounge.

Best time to surf news sites. I take bad news better in the morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NewOobY

Cobrali said:


> I wake up, put my phone on silent and play mobile games..


I would of played Dota2, but quit games this year. I was far to addicted to it. So stopped entirely, I mean I spent like 3000hours on the game in a span of 2 years. My marriage was falling apart so I made the change


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

NewOobY said:


> I would of played Dota2, but quit games this year. I was far to addicted to it. So stopped entirely, I mean I spent like 3000hours on the game in a span of 2 years. My marriage was falling apart so I made the change
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice! Luckily i am not married yet so i can play games now.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Cobrali said:


> Good choice! Luckily i am not married yet so i can play games now..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


 Enjoy it while u can bro, it all changes when u meet the one aka fun police, finance minister and finally closet chief 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

NewOobY said:


> Enjoy it while u can bro, it all changes when u meet the one aka fun police, finance minister and finally closet chief
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha..i know but luckily being chinese our women are no strangers to guys playing games..a lot of my friends play LoL or Dota even after getting married! But not as much as they used to..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Just hold on a minute guys
!!!!

What do you mean no games after you're married ???? That was not in the brochure??? I'm pretty sure I checked the fine print as well !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

U know that scope changes/creep happen all the time. Beauty of being married 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrenessaM

Dude IPad is awesome for those days u can't sleep. 

Ja I am not giving up my shark evolution! Luckily my SO loves typing long essays on the forum and watching videos on coil building. so I'm left alone for a while without having to be asked what's for dinner or "baby pour me some juice"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

I sleep very little. I always wake up when it's still dark. Try to sleep again. Not working. Get up and get going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

My trouble with sleeping late is that by the time I wake up at 2pm all the shops are closed. 
Theres just not enough hours in a day for me to get all my sleep done.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## stevie g

My advice is get some kids they wake up super early and usually tire you out so much you will pray to sleep in late.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

Sprint said:


> My advice is get some kids they wake up super early and usually tire you out so much you will pray to sleep in late.


i will be working on this now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

shaunnadan said:


> Just hold on a minute guys
> !!!!
> 
> What do you mean no games after you're married ???? That was not in the brochure??? I'm pretty sure I checked the fine print as well !


Did you notice the part that says "terms subject to change without prior notice"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian

I'm in reverse; I can't fall asleep at night! If I fall asleep by 12am, I celebrate the next day! Naturally when I do fall asleep eventually, I can't wake up in the morning. My kids wake up religiously by 7am everyday and usually greet me by jumping on my head while I'm in that deep coiling sleep lol. 

So at night, to keep occupied while trying to get tired, I generally finish my dayjob stuff (because I'm a zombie during the day) amongst other things like e-juice DIY.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Waking up early is the best time for DIY and pit-stops! I LOVE early saturday mornings!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouder

I simply cannot wake up!

My wife and 2 children are always up before me. In the mornings, my 3 year old girl will come and say "Pappa moet NOU opstaan!"

It's not something I'm proud of but I'm terrible at getting up in the mornings. And it's always been like this.

When we were at school, and using our bicycles to and from school.@Casper would scream at me (while I was still asleep), "OK, cheers!!!" when he left for school after he had breakfast and alles and was on his way. I would jump out of bed, get dressed, jump on the bicycle and race to school, only to find @Casper on the rugby field having a smoke!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

Clouder said:


> I simply cannot wake up!
> 
> My wife and 2 children are always up before me. In the mornings, my 3 year old girl will come and say "Pappa moet NOU opstaan!"
> 
> It's not something I'm proud of but I'm terrible at getting up in the mornings. And it's always been like this.
> 
> When we were at school, @Casper would scream, "OK, cheers!!!" when he left for school and I would jump out, get dressed, jump on the bicycle and race to school, only to find @Casper on the rugby field having a smoke!



You are one lucky person, I wish I could sleep late . Also how on earth did @Casper get there before you?


----------



## NewOobY

Stosta said:


> Waking up early is the best time for DIY and pit-stops! I LOVE early saturday mornings!


Trust me I would of done this too, thing is I ran outta VG  - so i'm currently in a state of waiting for payday.


----------



## Clouder

@NewOobY I'll rephrase my comment...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> Trust me I would of done this too, thing is I ran outta VG  - so i'm currently in a state of waiting for payday.


Go to Dischem and buy yourself some Dolly Varden, then you don't have to pass it through HRH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Clouder said:


> @NewOobY I'll rephrase my comment...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Oh I see, he is your brother and would leave you to be late - that's terrible @Casper just joking gents.


----------



## Clouder

Yeah @NewOobY he's a real ass! LOL @Casper

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY

ahh brotherly love is an awesome thing to watch unfold


----------



## Casper

Hey @Clouder dipsh!t, not my problem if you just, simply, cannot get your ass outta bed!

Blue shirt = @Clouder
Red shirt = @Casper

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BansheeZA

Luckily I have no problem sleeping in. Love sleep and struggle to get up in the morning but once I'm up and showered I can go on


----------



## Christos

What about us guys that are only going to bed when most people are waking up to pee?
My 3 year old will be jumping on me at 5 am. That give me a solid 3 hours.


----------



## DaveH

Christos said:


> What about us guys that are only going to bed when most people are waking up to pee?


You could be suffering from this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_sleep_phase_disorder
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

DaveH said:


> You could be suffering from this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_sleep_phase_disorder
> Dave


Could possibly be! 
Lucky for me my boss doesn't care where on when I work as long as the job gets done! 
Interestingly even though I'm awake early I'm not functional or sociable till about 9am. I do find that I am most productive in the wee hours of the morning.


----------

